# Cooley Roofing



## rhode island

I have a building owner that is supplying the materials for his project. It is a Cooley material. My question is does Cooley use tape seams or heat welded seams? I could not get on their site to get any information. The material is black in color 6'X6' It doesn't have the same texture as a edpm product or the texture of a pvc. I'm thinking PVC heat welded


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Cooley is a manufacturer of PVC. As far as I know they do not distribute, they sell though Johns Manville the name JM C3 I believe. Cooley knows how to make PVC membranes and they are all heat welded. This is a Top Quality product... I dont know what the black 6 x 6 thing your refering too, Cooley only makes white PVC as far as I know.

Here is the best link I can find: http://www.comfortcover.org/html/cooley_c-3.html


----------



## rhode island

Thanks for the link. I meant to write that the sheet is 6' 6 X 50 or 100.


----------



## RooferJim

Cooley used to make it under there own name back in the 80's but had a lot of problems. There were a lot of them here in Massachusetts. Try going with a better brand with a better warranty. You should look into either IB, Duro-Last, Sarnafil or Fiber Tite . Also try to avoid TPO.


RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## mike77

Pie in the Sky said:


> Cooley is a manufacturer of PVC. As far as I know they do not distribute, they sell though Johns Manville the name JM C3 I believe. Cooley knows how to make PVC membranes and they are all heat welded. This is a Top Quality product... I dont know what the black 6 x 6 thing your refering too, Cooley only makes white PVC as far as I know.
> 
> Here is the best link I can find: http://www.comfortcover.org/html/cooley_c-3.html


thanks you for this info.


----------



## Grumpy

I spoke to Cooley about their illusions product a few years ago and would only sell direct and the illusions was a stamped tpo.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Interesting Grumpy, I am not familier with that product. How did you like their TPO compared to others?


----------



## Grumpy

It's painted to look like shingles, and is or was common in FL. That's all I know about it. I had a business idea utilizing that product but that idea fell through when I found out they only sell direct.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

I have seen something like that.. I wasnt aware that it was made by Cooley, thanks for the info...


----------



## 1985gt

There was a company that has that as well. I want to say it was GAF but I can't find the info on line. I'll have to look and see if I can dig up the sample board. It was kind of neat. Don't remember pricing or anything just that it was offered. Had a imprint of dimensional shingles on it. I'll see if I can find it some time today.


----------



## RooferJim

Durolast and IB Roof systems have a "Shingle-Ply" product. At least with them you can get a warranty unlike Cooley.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Pretty sure JM's PVC Sheet is made by Cooley, it is available in a 20 year NDL too. Besides if its install a Cooley roof correctly you dont need to worry about a warranty.


----------



## RooferJim

I've seen a lot of them.


----------



## RichRoofing

I know IB Roof systems has the shake shingle print for their residential line of membrane.


----------

